# Central Ohio Coyote Drives



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Guys, the Tarlton and Amanda Towhship Fire Department coyote drives are next week-end and the week-end after. 
Tarlton Jan 12th
Amanda Jan 19th
Sign-In and breakfast at 8m
Trucks Leave at 9am
Break for lunch at Noon
Back out for a few drives after

Any questions just ask

Here is the info off the Tarlton web page:
ANNUAL COYOTE DRIVE INFORMATION . . . 

THE COYOTE DRIVE IS SATURDAY JANUARY 12th AT 8:00am. MEET AT THE TARLTON TOWN HALL. TRUCK WILL LEAVE AT 9:00am SHARP!!

*****SHOTGUNS ONLY & HUNTER ORANGE IS REQUIRED*****

LUNCH WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE TOWN HALL BY SALTCREEK-TARLTON VOLUNTEER FIRE DEPARTMENT.

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US AT THE FIRE DEPARTMENT AT (740) 477-2828.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

see you there


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Hope do Tobeast! 

I was on buckeyesportsman.net radio show yesterday talking about these events. I'll post a link to the pod cast later today


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for the heads up...always wanted to participate in this!!!
just called ....00 only for a shell requirement...and no plugs.... if wanted to


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Ironman, I think any shot shell will do, just no slugs. Hope to see ya there. These things are a hoot guys!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok the fireman I talked to said 00...I asked about 000 and he said 00....I would like to use #4 buck myself....but will bring 00..... if I come  ...most likely won't need any....anyways


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

ive never heard of this but it really caught my attention. as it sounds, do you just push a bunch of yotes and blast em or what?


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is the pod cast 

Jan 5th show
http://www.buckeyesportsman.net/ind...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=34&Itemid=55


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Hope to see ya there, hop


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> Ok the fireman I talked to said 00...I asked about 000 and he said 00....I would like to use #4 buck myself....but will bring 00..... if I come  ...most likely won't need any....anyways


you can use no 4 if you want just no slugs


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Please post the results after.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Went to Tarlton's coyote drive yesterday. We ended up with three yotes, and one red fox. I personally watched three addiional yotes escape. Good time was had. Good reasonable priced food. Lots of door prizes. A 50-50 drawing, and two guns were raffled off. This was a playing card raffle. One lucky hunter purchased two cards at $10.00 each, and won both guns. Hope he plays he lottery! Next week is Amanda's drive. Sign up at 8:00 A.M. trucks pull out at 9:00 A.M. There's usually coffee and donuts. Oh by the way, the hunt is free.
No slugs, shot only. Tarlton had over 100 participants, and the procedes go to the fire departments, hop


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

it was a good time see ya there next week


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

TTT for Amanda's Coyote drive this Saturday
HOP and to tobeast.....look me up and say Hi...I'll be the loud guy barking like a hound dog


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

I plan on being there. The cooler weather will make it better. hop


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Killed 3 yotes today! Great weather and good turn out. I'll have a full update with pics in a day or two.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Had a great time!!!! Heard that we had five escape, hop


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

good times


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If there is anybody in the Central Ohio area that would like to get together and show a new guy the ropes I would really appreciate it. I have always wanted to get started in it but never really have got off the ground with it. I am a very safe hunter, can hunt with either a shotgun or rifle. Shoot me a PM if interested.
Thanks


----------

